# Langston University Online Goat Course



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

If you are a goat producer, we highly recommend you take the Langston University
Web-based Training and Certification Program for Meat Goat Producers. It costs only a small $25 donation to a goat association, the list is on the site. Very in-depth. Also, if you can, the Langston University Goat Day is a superb program to stop in and see. For Goats 101, other than a neighborhood mentor, you are not going to find a better study program.

Langston University Goat & Research Extension


----------



## darthawk (Jul 29, 2014)

Langston has a good goat field day. The last sat of April. It is free 10 dollars if you want to eat


----------

